# Garmont Synergy



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Boots*

Sounds like a warrenty issue. Have you contacted Garmont? How old are the boots? The Syner-G has only been on the market for a year, so you should be 100% covered. Company warrenties are there to protect you from problems with materials, and that's what you got.

Even if you didn't buy the boots from us, we are a Garmont dealer. Call Confluence Kayaks and ask for Don. 303-433-3676. I can contact them and get you some answers.


----------



## cmatt (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks Don for the reply.

I bought the boots last Thanksgiving, I have roughly 30days on them. I have not contacted Garmont.

I really dig the boots, they fit and feel great. I put loctite on both ends of the pin Friday and skied them supper hard Sunday, the pin stayed put.

I am still concerned about the plastic around the pin and walk mode lever, it seems that there are small cracks ingrained in the plastic, kind of like stress fractures.

I will give you a call this week at the shop..

Thanks again,

Craig


----------

